# The Gimli Glider



## oldman (Nov 2, 2015)

Here is a video lasting about 45 minutes from a program that I watched last evening on the Nat Geo channel called, "Air Disasters." It depicts a brand new Boeing 767 that runs out of fuel while hundreds of miles away from its intended destination. I flew the Boeing 767 until my retirement. It was and is an incredible airplane. I met this pilot from Canada Air a few times back in the early 90's. Bob Pearson was a hero on that day.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 2, 2015)

Have seen this episode, oldman. I try to watch or record this show every week.


----------

